# FAN Size fit



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

Hello, I stupidly ordered a 120mm fan and i just noticed it's too big:sigh:

I would return the item, but the return shipping costs like £5, and the fan is £3.74, so at the end I'll just make a loss so I'd rather keep the fan.

Since it's is it possible to like screw 1 of the screws in and then tape the rest as they won't line up? Like will the fan still do it's job, and taking into consideration that the tap won't stop the fan 


Here's the huge fan picture lol 
http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/4765/picrw.jpg



http://img37.imageshack.us/img37/5012/dsc00548uw.jpg
Also as you can see from the two wires in the picture above, do they both need to be plugged in? or is it just giving me a option to plug it into the mobo or PSU?


thanks!!


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

The smaller plug you can put on the motherboard of a fan controller, they do not need to be plugged in together, one or the other.

I would be worried about it flapping around with only 1 screw in

What case do you have?


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

shotgn said:


> The smaller plug you can put on the motherboard of a fan controller, they do not need to be plugged in together, one or the other.
> 
> I would be worried about it flapping around with only 1 screw in
> 
> What case do you have?



Er this is my case- http://i.testfreaks.co.uk/images/products/600x400/97/acer-aspire-m3201.1105761.jpg

Btw it won't be flapping around, 1 screw will be in, and the rest will be just taped onto the case, so it's in one solid place, but like 1/4 of the fan will be blowing out nothing cos it'll be blocked by the case


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Why not center the fan over the vent, then mark and drill new mounting holes.


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

I could try that ;P thx lol =D


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

Hey, i just opened my case up, did some measuring and placing and it didnt really fit in well with the back vent, It'd have to be squashed in and the plastic would be touching like bits coming off the motherboard which im guessing is bad lol .

There is a HUGE vent on the left side of my chase, and when looking through it you can see the Processor fan that one thats mounted on. and when i put my hand over the vent from the outside it feels cool, so Im guessing its taking in cool air, somehow :O?

So do you think that the 120mm fan shud be placed there, and should it be taking in cool air or blowing out hot? 

here are some pictures.
When the fan is this way, I feel little or no air pushing towards me.
http://img143.imageshack.us/i/nowind.jpg/

However the fan this way i feel a lot of cool air coming towards me. (In this picture the fans ment to be spinning, i have no idea why it came out still lol)
http://img441.imageshack.us/i/alotofwind.jpg/


Here are other images, of the big vent on the side etc.
http://img821.imageshack.us/i/dsc00554.jpg/
http://img84.imageshack.us/i/dsc00555w.jpg/


http://img691.imageshack.us/i/dsc00551ab.jpg/
http://img713.imageshack.us/i/dsc00552m.jpg/
http://img94.imageshack.us/i/dsc00553f.jpg/


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

If you mount the fan on the rear, it should be oriented so that it blows air out. If mounted on the side panel, it should draw air in.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Mounting fans on the side of a case generally does more harm (causes turbulence that disrupts the airflow from front to back) than good. See if you can sell the fan to recoup your money and get a fan that is the proper size (probably 80MM) for your case.


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

Yeah but my parents are a little mad at me 'cos i didn't measure before i brought it' so i have to stick with this one, the 120mm fan just fits into the 80mm slot, and slightly touches that VGA port thats popping out of the mobo, which i wont be using soon, so can i just put it in =D?


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

I managed to fit the 120mm in the 80mm slot, with one screw, and it all just locked in and doesn't move now hehe 

Works fine i think. 
Temps saying low as 30-40 degree's so thats good  btw them temps are when i got all my programs and on youtube, not when gaming


----------

